# Ridgid K-1500 Used cables



## INDYPLUMBER (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello, I recently purchased a used k-1500 drain machine and was wondering if searching for used C-11 cables was ok or should I bite the bullet and get them new?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Buy new.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I would buy used if local and I could see that they where in great condition but it could be a long long wait. They are not that bad new from draincables.com


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Kinked cables are a serious hazard. Buy new if you can.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You will better results from the c-14 cable.


----------



## INDYPLUMBER (Apr 21, 2013)

Just purchased my first C-14 cable (Brand New) from draincables.com for $92 including ship. Now I have 9 more to go. Thanks for the advice guys!!!!!!


----------

